# Unusual Markings



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Our cat, Scully, is an orange tabby...sort of. She has the tabby facial markings, plus stripes on her legs and tail. But her body is really interesting. The darker orange color that makes up the stripes, almost completely covers her back, and on her sides she has circles and whorls of dark color. It's very unique (especially when she was pregnant and the two circles on her side really bulged out). 

I'm at work right now, so I can't post any pictures, but I was wondering if this was just a variation on tabby markings or something different?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I think that is a classic tabby pattern you are describing...including the swirls on her side.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

could the name be 'marbled tabby'? It's the classic tabby pattern, quite beautiful 

like this?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, that is a lot more like her markings. She has no stripes except on her face, and only one or two on her legs. Other than that, she looks much like the cat in the picture.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan is a lil like that... he only has stripes on his face, and he has a big circle on at least one side of his body... I can't check right now cos he is being neutered at vets 

You can kinda see in this picture... 

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/dylant ... m=a902.jpg

he is very dark on his back - almost like a black smoke like his Mum...


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Scully is a classic tabby. There are four tabby patterns. The striped one is mackeral tabby, the spotted one is (surprise) spotted tabby, the swirly one is classic, and the one that is featured in abbysinian cats is ticked. Does that help?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, I didn't know if there were differences between the tabby markings. Thanks!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

*Mackerel and marmalade tabby*

Do 'mackerel' and 'tiger' _I suppose that's a colloquial name_refer to the same pattern or what is the difference? Thank-you 

I like marmalades, striking markings


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Tiger is just a slang term for a striped cat.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

beautiful cat.


----------

